# Atrantil



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I have seen this product mentioned on the SIBO Facebook group. So far, it doesn't sound like anyone has tried it yet and I haven't seen any feedback as to whether it is effective. It doesn't sound like it would help with diarrhea predominant SIBO- which is what I have. But I do have bloating!

https://kennethbrownmd.com/atrantil-bloating-relief/


----------

